# Best exhaust for 2003 3.5L 6spd Maxima?



## tremcg (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is an exhaust system out there that will fit an '03 3.5L Maxima? Also what would be the best choice for headers? Thanks!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

There's several of them out there. Cattman is one of the big name ones off the top of my head.


----------

